

Samsung posts Galaxy S III source code, modders start their engines - zebra
http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/31/samsung-posts-galaxy-s-iii-source-code/

======
zebra
I'm just waiting for a audited and secured version with more encription
options. Big brother, I'm looking at you.

